# upgrading to  grand bliss...



## ssally (Apr 6, 2009)

Just some observations..the monitering on this board is hard to deal with. The two new riviera maya (grand pools) are simply spectacular!!We were not expecting such serene landscaping ..the infinity pool and sand beach pool were awesome!!the new lounging areas were both awesome and extensive. we were expecting the lazy river to be where these two new pools were..but found out that the lazy river is north of the original mayans,and its huge!!!Has anyone upgraded from the grand mayans?


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 6, 2009)

There are a few here that have.  We'll be going to RM at the end of July, but probably won't do the "owner's update".  Those can be the most expensive breakfasts you'll ever have.  

Did you actually get a chance to walk over to the lazy river or just look at the property model?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2009)

While at GM NV in January, I met a woman in the spa - she and her husband owned 2 2BR MP weeks - they were able to upgrade both to "bliss" for $7,800 total for the two weeks.

I told her she got a great deal.

They started out at over $20,000 for the upgrade   - it took 5 hours to get to the $7,800 number.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 6, 2009)

ssally said:


> Just some observations..the monitering on this board is hard to deal with.


What are you referring to?


----------



## ssally (Apr 6, 2009)

*hard to deal with..*

I wrote a long post and finished it with the comment that grand mayan owners at riviera maya will sooner or later end up in the (far away) units 8-13 and that kind of sucks in a way...being so far from the pools ect..I do not know if the word SUCKS triggers an auto delete but...my post magically vanished..sorry if the word offended anyone..


----------



## ssally (Apr 6, 2009)

*pizza..*

just the model..


----------



## ssally (Apr 6, 2009)

*grayfal...*

was that a bliss or a grand bliss?? was that two weeks? or one week and a vacation fare week?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 6, 2009)

ssally said:


> I wrote a long post and finished it with the comment that grand mayan owners at riviera maya will sooner or later end up in the (far away) units 8-13 and that kind of sucks in a way...being so far from the pools ect..I do not know if the word SUCKS triggers an auto delete but...my post magically vanished..sorry if the word offended anyone..


I never saw that post and would not have deleted it just for that word. If there were something offensive about the post, I or any of the other moderators would most likely make some note about why parts of a post are being deleted.  When I check all the posts you've had on TUG, I don't see anything like that. I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 6, 2009)

ssally said:


> I wrote a long post and finished it with the comment that grand mayan owners at riviera maya will sooner or later end up in the (far away) units 8-13 and that kind of sucks in a way...being so far from the pools ect..I do not know if the word SUCKS triggers an auto delete but...my post magically vanished..sorry if the word offended anyone..



Sounds like your computer sucked up the post.....sorry, couldn't resist!   

More seriously, one of my computers has an ultra-sensitive keyboard and trackpad, and strange things like that happen frequently.  Sometimes hitting back or forward brings me to the original window, sometimes not.


----------



## MelBay (Apr 6, 2009)

What is the difference between buying a GM resale week, the Bliss package, the Luxe package, etc.?  We did the tour last week are are SO confused.

Speaking of which......  We relented and took the tour for a $3000 peso room
credit, 10% off room charges and 20% off any tours we wanted.  We were promised it would only last 90 minutes, and 4 hours later my normally low key husband was ready to blow a gasket. 

Saleslady #1 showed us the $172,000 price for 4 weeks and said she was certain we'd realize what a great deal this was.  She asked how we felt about taking advantage of their generous offer, and we very tactfully explained we have three weeks elsewhere, we use them well and often with very little difficulty or complaint, and that since my husband was diagnosed with cancer and took early retirement in the last 6 months, we hang onto our $$ a little more than we used to, "just in case".  She had the audacity to say that we needed to be more positive and that such negative thinking would not help him overcome this disease.  I explained that buying a $172,000 timeshare would also not help him overcome this disease, and that we were done.  

Salesman #2 was then brought in and offered us one week for $62,000 and tried to tell us how we could MAKE money by renting out our bonus weeks they'd give us.   Oy vey, they all go to the same school, don't they?  We were then ushered to #3, who offered us 10 weeks over 10 years for $2000.  Oh yes, and he threw in a cruise.  By that time we were both fuming and wouldn't have taken a week if they'd paid US.  We were finally ushered to "gifting" so we could watch the room credit be applied to our account.

It was grueling, but I guess I'm glad we did it.  We did hear lots of people say
they bought, but I still can't believe the have a 68% close rate, as the salespeople indicated.  I just can't believe in this economy that people have that kind of money to spend.

I'm just curious what the different levels get you, but didn't want to show that much interest to the salesfolk.  :zzz:


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> While at GM NV in January, I met a woman in the spa - she and her husband owned 2 2BR MP weeks - they were able to upgrade both to "bliss" for $7,800 total for the two weeks.
> 
> I told her she got a great deal.
> 
> They started out at over $20,000 for the upgrade   - it took 5 hours to get to the $7,800 number.





ssally said:


> was that a bliss or a grand bliss?? was that two weeks? or one week and a vacation fare week?


Two weeks ownership not the 'fake week' scenerio.
Bliss and Luxe are both Grand ......

At NV, they are going to knocking down the MP buildings to buld the Grand Bliss (Grand Luxe building/steelwork already up) so they are VERY motivated to get current owners to upgrade OUT of MP ownerships.


----------



## ssally (Apr 6, 2009)

*the real advantage...*

of owning the grand bliss units or better at r. maya...is that they will be built on the beach with an ocean breeze and view...64 total units.this is imho very special as no other units at this resort has this


----------



## pammex (Apr 7, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Two weeks ownership not the 'fake week' scenerio.
> Bliss and Luxe are both Grand ......
> 
> At NV, they are going to knocking down the MP buildings to buld the Grand Bliss (Grand Luxe building/steelwork already up) so they are VERY motivated to get current owners to upgrade OUT of MP ownerships.



And so what will happen to those who do not upgrade from MP???


----------



## mikenk (Apr 7, 2009)

While I originally bought a GM 1+1 on resale, I did upgrade to the Grand Bliss last year while on an owners update. In a nutshell, the GB units are updated versions of the GM buildings, a little larger, and more modern furnishings (Same for Bliss over the MP). The Luxxe Suites and Villas are new offerings in new buildings - intended for extended vacations and always beachfront.

Since the new units don't yet exist, they are negotiating both on price and amenities to upgrade. I actually negotiated for much of the week, rescinding twice, until I got the contract that worked for me. Once I got past the sales people and started working with the contracts people, I found the people OK to deal with. BTW, we use our two weeks at the Mayan resorts every year so for me it was worth my time. 

I am quite pleased with what we worked out and have found that they do honor the amenities as long as they are in the actual contract. I believe that their goal is to upgrade as many as possible and for attrition to drive the phasing out the old buildings, but I do not believe that those who do not upgrade will see a reduction in their MP or GM benefits.

Mike


----------



## ssally (Apr 7, 2009)

*what they offered ...*

 the best price to upgrade we could muster ,..was if we traded in our 1 bed grand mayan...gave them an additional old points based blue green type timeshare...they would give us a 2 bedroom 2 weeks a year grand bliss unit for 19000. bucks..of course there was all the  maz pack bonus weeks and such included..we declined and took the2000 peso plus 10% off our bill gifting..Iam wondering if that was wise, as I do not see these limited top units coming to ebay any time soon.ah..being almost on the beach with ocean  view in riviera maya ..with the ocean breeze whipping through the unit sounds nice! I hate a/c..but in those temps it is a must,in the present grand units ,as they are set up perpendicular to the beach for storm reasons..anybody else have a sales spiel to share?  I tried my best to hold out for a better deal ..but I do think they have a price line they can not cross..thoughts?


----------



## Monica (Apr 7, 2009)

pammex said:


> And so what will happen to those who do not upgrade from MP???




Nothing.  

At the Acapulco location, Mayan Palace owners are getting a new tower like the Grand.  Probably not as many bells and whistles, but it's going to be a tower.

MP is still their bread and butter.

I own 7 contracts, and I will not be upgrading.  I don't go on vacation for the bells and whistles in my accommodations.  I go for the pools and beach, which can't be beat in Acapulco, IMO.


----------



## pittle (Apr 7, 2009)

ssally - I have heard their spiels before.  You can only believe half - if that.  It just depends on who you talk to. I was told that buildings 1-7 of the Grand Mayan in Mayan Riviera were going to be converted to the Grand Bliss and the Luxxe and Luxxe Villas were going to be on the beach. We were told in one presentation last year, that Luxxe units are guaranteed oceanfront.  I have also been told that the new Mayan Palace Regency buildings that have been built (on the jungle side of the current buildings 11-21) will be converted to Bliss units at the Mayan Riviera location.  The lazy river is by those.

What is going to happen to the Grand Bliss owners if they build those 64 oceanfront units and all GB owners who bought in Puerto Penasco, Nuevo, and Acapulco want to go to Mayan Riviera too???  Only 32 of the 64 will be ocean front and everyone else will not.  Many will be at the Grand Mayan.  Yes, they built the buildings perpendicular to the beach for storm reasons, and it really helped when Wilma came through.  Why would they change?

We are not planning to upgrade either.  I walked in around in the Bliss model at PP a few weeks ago, and it was just a MP unit with a larger microwave, walk-in showers with glass enclosures and had flat screen TV's on the wall.  There were fewer drawers in the bedroom for your clothes, no buffet table to put extra snacks on and one sofa in the living room was a loveseat, so one less bed.  We do not play golf, so that does not do anything for us.  We know that the rental thing does not work, so no need for that, and we have all the other bells and whistles that they offer.  For the cost to upgrade, we can buy a LOT of plane tickets to enjoy our MP and GM weeks.


----------



## ssally (Apr 7, 2009)

*phillis...*

yup....


----------



## ssally (Apr 7, 2009)

*what has...*

anyone else been told on the location of the grand bliss units at riviera maya???


----------



## pammex (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay well I own Mayan Place Regency, so sounds like we are not being forced to upgrade.  In Nuevo they are knocking down the MP buildings, I believe someone posted so thus where would that leave me to stay???


----------



## pittle (Apr 7, 2009)

pammex said:


> Okay well I own Mayan Place Regency, so sounds like we are not being forced to upgrade.  In Nuevo they are knocking down the MP buildings, I believe someone posted so thus where would that leave me to stay???



Pam - when I have gone to Mazatlan and Puerto Penasco, I have been assigned to units in the Mayan Regency.  The only difference that I can see physically is that there are granite countertops in the kitchen instead of stainless steel.  I know the Regency came with the other things like Elite Program plus all the Sun Pak, Maz-Pak, golf, etc.  There are Mayan Regency designated units in PP, Mazatlan, and Mayan Riviera (buildings 11-21).  I am not aware of any in NV, since everytime I have been there I have been at the Grand.  When we were in Acapulco a year or so ago, I looked at one of the "relief maps" and asked about an area on the golf course that had a lazy river.  The guy told me it was the Mayan Regency and would have the waterpark once they remodeled the main pool in Acapulco.  Now, since I did see info and a drawing in one of the Mayan Sun magazines showing that they had plans to re-do the pool in Acapulco, it could be true.    (I love that pool.)

Like Monica, I think there will be units for the Mayan Palace and Mayan Palace Regency owners.  We may luck out and be assigned units in the new Bliss units.  After-all, I get assigned to Mayan Palace Regency units all the time with my MP weeks.  They are keeping the "blue" building in NV, so there will still be a MP there.


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 10, 2009)

ssally, forgot to ask what the latest date being given by the folks at RM for when they will finish/open the lazy river/water park?  

I believe that mikenk said that when he was there, they indicated that it would be another 8 months or so. (mikenk, please correct me if I remembered wrong).

No biggie, just curious.


----------



## ssally (Apr 10, 2009)

*pizza............*

I think oct. 2009... but who knows


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks.  True, you never know.  Unfortunately, more often than not, the actual dates tend to be later that what they tell you.  Oh well, I'll just continue to remain "hopeful" that it will be sooner rather than later.

We'll be there the last week of July, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ssally (Apr 10, 2009)

*take heart...*

the new grand only pools will blow you away!!!


----------



## mikenk (Apr 10, 2009)

I believe that the opening of the new lazy river pool is more of a marketing / operational decision than a construction one. The new pool area is surrounded by new units - either MP or Bliss (not sure which). I don't believe they will open the pool area until they open all of it. My guess is they will not open it until they can fill the rooms - just a guess.

I agree with Sally that the addition of the new GM pool at RM is quite nice - but nothing like the WOW! factor at Nuevo of the GM pool complex. I also feel that the distance of the new 'lazy river' pool complex from the GM units will detract significantly to its appeal.

Mike


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 10, 2009)

When we were there last year, the wade-in pool next to the lake was open, but they were still working on the new lobby/pool area.  I've seen some pictures of the lobby/pool and it look extremely relaxing.   

Yeah, the lazy river/pool complex is a bit far from the GM units, but I figure a few laps around combined with some "pit stops" at the swim-up bar(s) and I can make a day of it over there.  

Good point on the opening being in conjunction with the new units.  Hadn't even considered that.  One can only hope.....

Eventually, we'd like to make it to the other properties, but right now convenience and cost keeps us returning to the RM property.  Soon though...


----------



## pammex (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input Pittle.  The Mayans get me so confused, with all the changes!!!


----------



## happy-kampers (Apr 20, 2009)

ssally said:


> anyone else been told on the location of the grand bliss units at riviera maya???



Hi ssally,
We were just there the week of April 11-18-2009. We did upgrade from Grand Mayan to Grand Bliss. I think they put the GM people in the back buildings 8-11, so the GB will be much more appealing. That walk gets old, especially when two kids are still in strollers... They told us the new GB and GL was going to be on the beach on the other side of the Cuban resturant, the name escapes me now... If it is going to be the GM buildings 1-7 that are around the swamp, I will not be a happy kamper...


----------



## ssally (Apr 20, 2009)

*happy........*

welcome to the forum!!   I agree.this would just not be right...If they did try that...(converting grand mayans to grand bliss)there would be revolt!I do think that was just a bad rumor.The gentleman that did our update was positive the grand bliss were to be built beachfront..he did say they were to be diagonally positioned to the beach ..staggered..but still with an ocean view and breeze ..close to the pools.These are the selling points                            sally


----------



## Lake Washburn (Apr 21, 2009)

*Bliss, Grand Bliss and Grand Luxe*

All of this new construction is first happening in Nuevo.  THe Luxe is already under construction and the last reservations in the front Mayan buildings are for April.  The back Mayan buildings will remain.  This is all a new concept so nothing is definite.  When they first offered the Luxe, they were to be one level villas.  There was such a powerful response that they changed it to a high rise.  There will be more than one.  We will have to see where the Grand Bliss units actually end up, but they will be closer to the beach. 
The Bliss units are actually upgraded Mayan units.  We are told that in the Puerto Vallarta Marina they are converting the building with balconies to Bliss units.  I suspect they might be doing this in other locations also for the Bliss vs. all new construction.
We are told that in Puerto Vallarta Marina on the Marina side they are building Grand Bliss units along with in Nuevo.  The Grand Bliss units are larger than the Grand Mayan units and are more upscale.  Because of the increased size, these will be new construction.
Whatever Grupo Mayan had plans for in the past, that has all changed and may continue to change.  We have been owners for ten years and did upgrade to the Grand Bliss.  We have never been disappointed other than wishing we had ocean view all the time.  We were in Nuevo for four weeks this year and did get oceanview for three of the four weeks.
Those who are hoping to get upgraded to these new units will be disappointed.  What is different about this concept is that you need to own in order to stay in them.  Again this could change, but I do believe they will be more strict with any upgrades.  
It will take years to get this up and going at every location.  They do not finance their construction and only build when they have the money to do so, hence all the timeshare sales.  I have a friend who sells for them, and yes, they are going gangbusters with their sales in Nuevo.  Hard to believe in this economy.  They have brought some of their top salespeople from other locatioins to Nuevo to help out.  
I am not certain what is happening in Riviera Maya or the other areas, but they do have models of the Bliss, Grand Bliss, Luxe and Luxe Villas in Nuevo.  
This concept is not for everyone, but we love it!


----------



## Derek (Aug 22, 2009)

*Upgraded (aka "the expensive breakfast")*

I'm with most of the posts on here regarding intensity of the sales folks.  You have to weather the storm to get what you want, or at least feel like you got what you wanted.  We started with the palace in 2000, upped to GM (1+1) and last year took the Grand Bliss.

Here's why :
Our negotiated cost to upgrade $6,500 (after 2 hours and turning down multiple offers)
They started with 7 "profile A" weeks, we ended up with 35 - can make a reservation for any division (i.e. Bliss, GM) pay the according maint fee, for any size room. Further, you are not restricted by any date and can make a reservation for a specific unit at any time, 1 year out to 1 day and they will guarantee your room (I expect there would be some issue if I called today for a trip tomorrow, but who does that anyways)
Mayan will buy back the Registration week for the Bliss every year (pays for the upgrade)

Here's the deal we were told... the Mex Gov't is shutting the "presentation" hustlers at the airports and on the streets.
Mayan Resorts teamed up with Wyndham Vacations as a way to get people to the resorts in hopes of selling these people units, since the old airport and street sales people are getting closed down.
What has happened - the Mayan members are not trading out their rooms, so Wyndham is putting pressure on the Mayan to hold up their end of the deal.
Hence, Mayan is (or at least was) desparate to get people to trade out their weeks. So on the bliss upgrade, they are buying back registration weeks and giving these gauranteed "Profile A" weeks, which are actually better than registration weeks.  We have 35 that we can us whenever - 35 continuous weeks of vay-k or a couple a year, give away, sell etc...

It worked for us this time, but we'll not go to another owner's update breakfast for a while - no need.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 22, 2009)

Derek said:


> Mayan will buy back the Registration week for the Bliss every year (pays for the upgrade)


Is this specifically stated in writing in your contract?


----------



## mikenk (Aug 22, 2009)

Derek said:


> I'm with most of the posts on here regarding intensity of the sales folks.  You have to weather the storm to get what you want, or at least feel like you got what you wanted.  We started with the palace in 2000, upped to GM (1+1) and last year took the Grand Bliss.
> 
> Here's why :
> Our negotiated cost to upgrade $6,500 (after 2 hours and turning down multiple offers)
> ...



I also upgraded to the Grand Bliss last year and also negotiated a lot of amenities that we wanted. It is critical that all the promises are hard written into the contract and signed and dated with an authorized Grupo Mayan representative. They also made a lot of promises that would be executed through a third party (via wyndham, HSI, etc) if I agreed to sell my VF week back to them; I assumed those all to be bogus and worth nothing.

As Karen said, read the contract very carefully to make sure all promises are in writing with Grupo Mayan. My experience is that they are very good at honoring the contract but awful at honoring promises.

i hope it all works out as you expect.
Mike


----------



## Derek (Aug 25, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Is this specifically stated in writing in your contract?



After detailed perusing, No.  Hmmm.... I've been working the phone today and while I was first tackling the usage of the "Profile A" weeks I did not get to the the buy back promise.

After a call to member services in Riviera Maya, I found the "Profile A" weeks are "Break Away" weeks in the HSI system. It costs about $150 more/week to use these.  Quite easy to reserve and use through HSI and do give me the ability to reserve any week, including Holiday Weeks as promised (I've got Easter 2010 lined up). I like the ease and availability of these weeks rather than direct grupo maya reservations actually. The extra cost would be OK if I can sell back my registered week.

The Mayan reservation/cust service people couldn't help me with the "buy back" promise and directed me back to the Membership Sales reps in Riviera Maya, but they close down the phones at Noon Central. The buy back was talked about throughout our negotiations, but never made it onto our copy of the salesman's notes nor did it get in addendums at the office.  Luckily, I have their names and numbers and will follow up in a couple of days when I have the time, but I think we all know where this story goes.  

I fear Mike seems to be correct, great at honoring contracts, awful at honoring promises.  Also, shame on me for not nailing that down in the contract.

Still learning....


----------



## pittle (Aug 25, 2009)

As I learned a long time ago - if you do not have it in writing, it is just he said - she said.  He who has the paper wins - that is why they usually do not put all the promises in writing.

A newbie thought he "gave" his weeks to them for rentals to reduce the purchase price and recently discovered that he still has him regular weeks and VF weeks.  They do that as a tactic to lower the purchase/upgrade price.  They have a bottom price per contract you are upgrading.  Some folks are better negotiators and get the price down to the bottom line.  Many negotiate to a price that is about $3-5000 higher than the absolute bottom and feel they did well because they got it to about 1/2 to 2/3 of the starting price.  

Thanks for clarifying the Profile A weeks as HSI Breakaway weeks.  You had me concerned since I have the Profile A status on my 2 GM weeks.


----------



## iXanadu (Sep 11, 2009)

*What is a good deal?*

Just back from a PVR vacation and ny wife and I bought a 1 BR week Sunday 9/6.  We traded equity of an existing (non GM) time share and ended up with 1BR registered + 1BR VF + 25 HSI weeks (I think break away).   The big draw for my wife and I was getting away from mandatory maintenance fees, in favor of pay-when-you use, and a $4400 value trade of week for a cruise which we do annually. After a closer read of the contract, and a couple hours surfing this board, I sent my registered rescind letter off today - 5th business day.  I did so, not because I don't want to have a Bliss time-share, but because I think I way overpaid and too many promises I want to count on are not in my contract.  Im hesitant to state what I paid, but it was pretty steep.  I'm really hoping I'll get a counter-offer, with a more reasonable price + some of the more important prices/amenities documented in the contract.  

I sent the "rescind" letter USPS registered mail - according to the post office it could be 2 weeks getting there.  There was NO documentation in my packet about how to rescind, so I followed the information learned on this board and http://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/publicaciones/otas_pub_06/timeshares_abr06.pdf and sent a registered, receipt required letter, and e-mailed a copy to customerservice@theblissresorts.com.  

Which brings me to my questions.  The answers will help me with the counter offer, and might help others. 


Do you think that the resort will stall until the receive the hard copy - or will they contact me and help me resolve the pricing/contractual discrepancies?  

Should I begin my credit card challenge now or wait until I get confirmation that they have received the letter?

I thought I was purchasing property at Nuevo Vallarta - actually saw buildings under construction and dump trucks in the pool-to-be, but the name I see on the contract is "Hotel The Bliss Riviera Maya" - does this sound right?

What is a fair "developer" pre-construction price for a 1 BR registered week?

What is a fair developer pre-construction price for the 2 BR registered week - maybe I should do that, and "split" the unit as necessary?

Is the 1 BR VF week worthwhile?  If not should I push for a seconded registered week, and if I do, does it come with the 1.5x redecoration fee every 5 years?

About the 25 2BR HSI weeks, are they really worthwhile, I was told that I could use them at the resort for exact same maintenance fee ($729), but reading this board makes me think I'll pay an additional $150, and have to book within 60 days.

What about "special assessments"?  I was told no, and I don't see any mention in the contract.

Was given 50% off rack rates for golf in all but on location, should I hold out for 100%?


Now that I'm doing some home-work, what else to I need to know?  All pointers to additional information, and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pittle (Sep 11, 2009)

I can answer a couple of your questions but not all.

Don't worry about what the contract says is "Home" resort.  All Groupo Mayan properties are RTU (right to use).  It does not matter where because you do not own at any particular resort anyway - you just own the right to use one week per year at any of the resorts. 

A 1-bedroom VF week is just as good as a 1 bedroom registry week, but if you only own one registry week, that will be all you can exchange with RCI.  I think you can deposit a VF week with SFX and probably HSI. 

The only way you will get an extra register week will be to pay for it - nearly as much as the first one.

You only pay the 5 year renovation fee on registered weeks.

We have been owners for 10 years now and never had a special assessment.

All GM and Bliss owners seem to get the 50% off on golf.  Only Grand Luxxe owners get the golf + significantly higher maintenance fees.

I'm not a big fan of HSI.  The first time I got it, I dropped it and the second time, I transferred it to a friend.

I do not know what a fair price for Bliss and Grand Bliss units are.  The Bliss will be less than the Grand Bliss.  A Bliss is basically a regular Mayan Palace with newer style bathrooms and kitchen.  There is a sofa and loveseat in the living room instead of 2 sofas like in the MP.  (Less people can sleep in the LR.)  As far as I can see, the same goes for the Grand Bliss as compared with the Grand Mayan.  The biggest thing is the "perks" if you want to call them that.  HSI, maybe rentals - but I doubt those will happen.  They usually knock off $$$ for you to give them some of your weeks back for them to rent to prospects.  You do not get any money and may actually still have those weeks.  It is just a sales ploy.

I would contact my CC company and do my best to recind.  There are bargains on Ebay every week.  

I love the resorts, but only bought one from them and did use them to leverage some Ebay purchases to get a good deal on 2 2-bedroom Grand Mayans a couple of years ago.  I have the no pay unless you go on all but one of my contracts.  That is on our most recent Ebay purchase.

Goody luck.


----------



## iXanadu (Sep 11, 2009)

Pittle,

Thank you for your quick reply.  I wish I could get a handle on a fair price.  I paid a whole lot, especially considering the equity I was "trading in" from my other property.

Interesting thing about my contract, if I "sell" it, the new owner is required to pay a mandatory maintenance fee every January, whether or not the week is used.  Sounds like they are trying to plug the resale whole.


----------



## iXanadu (Sep 11, 2009)

One thing that makes me nervous is that none of my material covered rescind materials.  I read the book contract twice, both portions.  I've reviewed the summary sheet with all the initials...  None of the add-on or rider documents cover rescind procedures.

Other posts here talk about sending back all the original documents and stuff, I just did a registered letter which I really think adheres to the spirit of the law.  Does anyone have information on rescind procedures for "The Bliss"?


----------



## pittle (Sep 12, 2009)

iXanadu said:


> One thing that makes me nervous is that none of my material covered rescind materials.  I read the book contract twice, both portions.  I've reviewed the summary sheet with all the initials...  None of the add-on or rider documents cover rescind procedures.
> 
> Other posts here talk about sending back all the original documents and stuff, I just did a registered letter which I really think adheres to the spirit of the law.  Does anyone have information on rescind procedures for "The Bliss"?



I would find a calling card and call the sales office where you bought. The calling cards use 6 minutes for every minute you talk, but they are really cheap and will save you international calling on your phone bill.  I am sure you will need to talk with several people. One will be the VLO - person who went through your closing documents. They will really try to talk you into keeping your unit and tell you that it is too late.  I am sure you will need to send all documents back to them.  Be sure to keep a copy for yourself.  You may be able to scan and send a PDF to them tomorrow, then mail the originals.

Good luck!!!


----------

